# Results - Comments?



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

This is a BenQ W5000 - Using a ColorMunki and CalMan4. The screen is a Da Tex screen and it's rear projection. I used ISF and Service Menu Controls. Ideas? Does it look okay. Hours are 9828 on my current lamp.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That doesn't look as good as it can get. It looks like you are calibrating the pj directly, is that correct? I'll fire up my laptop and see what my last calibration looked like on my W5000. 

And 9000+ hours! Wow! That's good to hear! I'm approaching 1500 on my second bulb. The first had ~1500 as well before I changed it out.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

All your screen shots show simulated meter. I don't think this is actually what your display is doing... Before I saw that I was thinking your gamma looked crazy.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are my results from my calibration last November:










Outside of green and the slight bump in luminance at 90%, I'm pretty happy with the results.

One of the things that I have done a couple of times when re-calibrating this projector is to zero everything back out. If you've made any changes in the CCA hopefully you wrote down the old values so that you can set those back. All of my RGB gains and biases were 512 at default.

This is the Colormunki Spectro right?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

rab-byte said:


> All your screen shots show simulated meter.


After I do readings, that is what the setup says. I don't create any profile at the start, but I set settings for my metter. Not sure if that what the issue is. Between workloads I have to reselect my Colormunki. The lettering is in red, and my drivers are up to date. 



> I don't think this is actually what your display is doing... Before I saw that I was thinking your gamma looked crazy.


Well, it's rear projection, , screen with gain (1.8) and there is hot-spotting. Not else what I can tell you.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

mechman said:


> That doesn't look as good as it can get. It looks like you are calibrating the pj directly, is that correct?


Correct, I'm doing the ISF menu and the CMS with color temp etc in the service menu. The changes reflect what I see on my results. I'm running a high iris right now + 17 to get the greyscale close.



> I'll fire up my laptop and see what my last calibration looked like on my W5000.
> 
> And 9000+ hours! Wow! That's good to hear! I'm approaching 1500 on my second bulb. The first had ~1500 as well before I changed it out.


I have not turned my projector off since I got it back from BenQ for repair. There was something wrong with the chip they had to repair and it was around 200 US dollars to fix. The problem came and went from turning it off and on (strange bars). It's ran non stop these hours and I have had no problems yet.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

dynamic black on
7.5 IRE
Clarity 5, 2, 2 
brightness 52
Contrast 59
color 34
tint
Sharp 1 (or 8)
temp normal
DLP Service menu (under DLP in the service menu) brightness 0, contrast 120
whisper mode
ND2 filter over the lens using gum

R 324+
G 315+
B 343+

r offset 535
g offset 535
blue offset 535

gamma 2.6
iris 17 

DR 588
361
1555
DG 88
886
711
DB145
74
440
DC96
318
818
DM289
140
1434
DY417
536
970
DW267
341
879
MR 644
326
80
MG 319
660
456
MB 151
67
56
MW 304
334
1000


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

mechman said:


> Here are my results from my calibration last November:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I notice you are using a 2.2 gamma. I am using 2.6, and setup in CalMan to do so. I angled my meter about 2 ft from center. I tried doing the color profiles with ColorMunki Design but they made my screen very dark. I selected "Wide Gamut" and used that for calibration. I am using a ColorMunki Design that was calibrated for accuracy in a lab (cost extra).


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

thewire said:


> I have not turned my projector off since I got it back from BenQ for repair. There was something wrong with the chip they had to repair and it was around 200 US dollars to fix. The problem came and went from turning it off and on (strange bars). It's ran non stop these hours and I have had no problems yet.


Was it black and white vertical lines? Mine recently started exhibiting this behavior. 



thewire said:


> I notice you are using a 2.2 gamma. I am using 2.6, and setup in CalMan to do so. I angled my meter about 2 ft from center. I tried doing the color profiles with ColorMunki Design but they made my screen very dark. I selected "Wide Gamut" and used that for calibration. I am using a ColorMunki Design that was calibrated for accuracy in a lab (cost extra).


I didn't think that they could do anything with the Colormunki spectros. I thought they could not be certified for profiles and such.

With regards to your adjustments on the W5000, they seem a bit out there. I don't recall ever touching green on the RGB gain/contrast. And I don't recall them ever being that low on the lower end of the grayscale. But I didn't have 9000 hours on my bulb.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

These look different then the red letter ColorMunki reading I had before I bought the spectrometer plugin. Here is what I have. 10342 hours

Regular Mode.









Day Mode.









These are 2.8 gamma.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

mechman said:


> Was it black and white vertical lines? Mine recently started exhibiting this behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, at the bottom there would be a small area of black and white lines, then half the screen went blank eventually, but it took a couple years, a couple bulbs. I run in whisper mode.

The ColorMunki has a profile, yes. See the previous page.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I have some slight looking better results with taking my ND2 filter off, but it's very bright, even at 0 iris. Hurts my eyes a little, and this is a 1.9 gain screen 100". There were some error messages about updating the data, but I restarted. Results with BC on enabled me to get closer gamut accuracy, then I did some slight adjustments, and had to redo my white point, which was about the difference of no more than 2 clicks on my remote. After automatic grey-scale again, of course the gamut looks funny. It's similar to last settings DB on, 2.6 gamma. My grey-scale ramp looked a little blue-red until I turned down the brightness one click.



















I will have to wait awhile and see how it looks.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Been Having difficulties with CalMAN interface manual adjustments. Thankfully I had them saved in ISF Night, so I used those for my new calibration. 2.6 gamma seems the most simple to calibrate. This is Adobe RGB. I'm going to profile my printer next.


----------

